# MD: A proposal to essentially outlaw reloading



## Grenadier (Feb 28, 2008)

Not a joke:

http://www.snubnose.info/wordpress/news/a-new-trojan-horse-encoded-ammunition/

While the Politically Correct crowd asserts it's to help law enforcement keep track of things, it's really nothing more than a way to ban ammunition, and make things miserable for law-abiding firearms owners. 



> People would be required to forfeit all personally-owned non-encoded ammunition. After a certain date, it would be illegal to possess non-encoded ammunition.
> 
> Gun owners possess hundreds of millions of rounds of ammunition for target shooting, hunting and personal protection. Consider that American manufacturers produce 8 billion rounds each year.
> 
> Reloading (re-using cartridge cases multiple times) would be abolished. There would be no way to correspond serial numbers on cartridge cases, and different sets and quantities of bullets.


 
Full details here:

http://mlis.state.md.us/2008rs/billfile/hb0517.htm


----------



## Carol (Feb 28, 2008)

The funny thing is, the crowd that seems to be strongest support of this also thinks that damaging the environment is a bad thing, and legislation that is more punitive to lower-income Americans is a bad thing. 

Unless of course...the end game is more restrictive legislation of firearms.  Then its OK.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 28, 2008)

These ****ers realize that banning guns is going to be very difficult and cost them votes and support so they're trying stuff like this to make an "end-run" around the issue.

It's just like the "gunpowder (and ammo that contains gunpowder) is a dangerous substance and cannot be possessed w/o stringent licensing procedures" that they tried to get OSHA to pass last year.


----------



## Guardian (Feb 29, 2008)

*Like any other thing that comes along, there will be a way around it as with everything, black market, underground sales, sure it'll make it hard, but it'll still be cheaper then buying new all the time for some.  Sure, it'll hurt some, but overall, it'll be a hinderance to most.*

*I don't see it happening though.*


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 29, 2008)

Illinois is trying that crap too.


----------



## K31 (Mar 3, 2008)

It's not just Ill-annoy. I believe Kali-fornia also has/is proposing this.

Here's the really stooooopid part.

Maryland already has a law saying that for handguns manufactured after 1985 that a fired case has to be provided for "ballistic fingerprinting". However in the years that this has been enacted it has never been used to solve a crime. In fact, all the collected cases apparently sit in 50-gallon drums at the state police. 

The state police has even asked the state to get rid of the law since they want to use the money this program costs (for no return) on something useful (stopping crime v. feel good kowtowing to GFWs).

Most Maryland politicians don't care what the electorate thinks because the state is 2/3rds Democrat who pull the handle for them like trained chimps. And I'm not the one saying this. The house leader said words to this effect after a rally in Annapolis opposing a record breaking tax increase.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 3, 2008)

This is truly make it even harder to keep oneself protected and/or to enjoy a firearm related sport. 

I am sure it will help with the crime rate....:miffer:

When is the silliness going to stop?  I think the US and Canada need a gun totting president and Prime Minister.  One who has grown up with firearms, loves the sport of it all.  Maybe then legislation will reflect laws for the criminals and not for the law abiding citizen.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 4, 2008)

Lisa said:


> When is the silliness going to stop?


maybe when we have another Boston Tea Party...(except this time we can throw the gun-grabbers in the ocean )


----------



## K31 (Mar 4, 2008)

Well the ammunition encoding act and $0.5 per cartridge tax both apparently did not make it out of committee.

Of course in Maryland these things are like locusts. They'll re-appear next week.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 4, 2008)

What a magical pile of horse****.


----------



## jetboatdeath (Mar 12, 2008)

Just got shot down in Illinois today. The problem is that if this passes in ANY state we are all screwed. The ammo companys would have to retool to sell to the offending state. They will not make two type of ammo. The price of ammo will sky rocket nation wide.


----------



## tellner (Mar 12, 2008)

Hell, why not? 

We've already given up all of our other civil liberties without a whimper from the "G-d, Guts and Guns" crowd. Why should this one be any different.


----------



## The Master (Mar 12, 2008)

The right to own a firearm is ingrained in the soul of this nation. Unfortunately, it has little of it's soul left having sold it of piecemeal. They may have my arms when they pry them still smoking from my cold dead hands of course.


----------



## jetboatdeath (Mar 12, 2008)

tellner said:


> Hell, why not?
> 
> We've already given up all of our other civil liberties without a whimper from the "G-d, Guts and Guns" crowd. Why should this one be any different.


 
What?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 1, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> These ****ers realize that banning guns is going to be very difficult and cost them votes and support so they're trying stuff like this to make an "end-run" around the issue.
> 
> It's just like the "gunpowder (and ammo that contains gunpowder) is a dangerous substance and cannot be possessed w/o stringent licensing procedures" that they tried to get OSHA to pass last year.


 I COULD NOT HAVE SAID IT BETTER MYSELF! 

This is NOTHING more than an ad hoc ban by proxy.......they've done their focus group studies and realized that banning GUNS is a POLITICAL LOSER!  So they're going after the ammunition!

These morons have to be FOUGHT AND FOUGHT VIGOROUSLY!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 1, 2008)

jetboatdeath said:


> Just got shot down in Illinois today. The problem is that if this passes in ANY state we are all screwed. The ammo companys would have to retool to sell to the offending state. They will not make two type of ammo. The price of ammo will sky rocket nation wide.


 No, the SECRET is for the ammunition companies to REFUSE TO SELL to ANY GOVERNMENT AGENCY IN THAT STATE!

After California banned the .50bmg......Barrett Arms came out with a statement that they would NO LONGER sell or service firearms for any government agency,state or local, in California!  And that any state agency that sent them a firearm to service, would have to come at get it themselves as Barrett WOULD NOT send ANY firearm to California!



> "It is the Barrett position that we choose not to support in anyway state or local governments who are against the US Constitution and the safety and security of this nation. If California were to ban the sale of the Barrett .50 cal rifle we will stop the sale and service of all Barrett products to all State Law Enforcement agencies of the state of California immediately and ask all small arms manufactures to consider similar action. Re-classify the .50 cal rifle and you align yourself and the State of California as being part of the very terrorists who are attempting to destroy this great nation of ours." http://calnra.com/caspecial/barrett/index.shtml


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 18, 2008)

Here in the PRM(People's Republik of Maryland), there are four constants that will never change. 

1. Liberal democrats will stay in power.

2. Liberal democrats will tax Marylanders into extinction

3. Liberal democrats will remove the freedoms from the people that don't support them.

4. Repeat all of the above.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 18, 2008)

Let's look at the facts:

Illegal drugs are smuggled in all across the U.S. everyday dispite billions in law enfocement, education, rehabilitation, prisons, etc...

Illegal drugs are grown and/or manufactured in the U.S. again dispite billions in law enfocement, education, rehabilitation, prisons, etc...

Even moonshine is still made and bootlegged across the U.S. dispite billions in law enfocement, education, rehabilitation, prisons, etc...

So, what makes these liberals think surplus combloc or other ammunition would not be smuggled in, or even made secretly inside the U.S.? This is especially true since the majorty of the people feel they have a right to own guns and ammunition without the government jacking the prices up so high only the rich can own or shoot anything.

Don't they remember prohibition? Oh yea, the liberals were the ones that started that, right?

Add to this there are so many dodges to get past 'encoded' ammo. Stealing it is one, or above smuggling it in. Or if you are a crook who can't steal it or smuggle it in or make it, get a shotgun!

Liberal fools. The same fools that have 4 million cameras in Brition but get only 3 percent of the arrest using it as evidence!

Deaf


----------

